# My first Davidoff Maduro



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Smoked my first Davidoff Maduro yesterday. Good smoke and i have about 10 more. Was not very strong at all. Good smoke. Definetly better than the regular Davidoff White Label IMHO.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

do you think I should go for a few or should just save my money?


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice smoke Charles!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Looks nice Charles!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> do you think I should go for a few or should just save my money?


If you are a big Davidoff white label fan go for a few. If not then do not waste ur money.. just my opinion though.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been waiting to see if someone finally tried one of these. So are you saying they're about the same strength as the white label with a maduro wrapper?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

azpostal said:


> I've been waiting to see if someone finally tried one of these. So are you saying they're about the same strength as the white label with a maduro wrapper?


pretty close... i was not wowed by it at all.. that being said i am not a huge davidoff white label fan


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Never had one might if i run across some,nice picture!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great picture. Thanks Charles


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I'm gonna have to try them I like the mileniums alot so what the hell if I try them and don't like them guys around here will end up getting them.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I think I'm gonna have to try them I like the mileniums alot so what the hell if I try them and don't like them guys around here will end up getting them.


Joe-

Was not impressed-It was more of a Colorado then true Maduro-just ok for a $15 smoke


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice pic Charles! If I have $15 just burning a hole in my pocket, I may have to give one a try - just love maduros!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buttah (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought a couple a few weeks back but was told immediately by the B&M manager and another regular sitting there that they need at least 6 months. SO they sit.


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

buttah said:


> I bought a couple a few weeks back but was told immediately by the B&M manager and another regular sitting there that they need at least 6 months. SO they sit.


After smoking one i would say that was GREAT advice


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I really need to try them


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looked good doing that stand


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

jitzy said:


> do you think I should go for a few or should just save my money?


save your money!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

buttah said:


> I bought a couple a few weeks back but was told immediately by the B&M manager and another regular sitting there that they need at least 6 months. SO they sit.


The guy at Emmerson's told me the same thing. I think the rep told him that but I could be wrong.


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> do you think I should go for a few or should just save my money?


I say grab a couple, but let them age a bit. They have some amonia and mildew notes when smoked right now...


----------

